# Cross Breeding Question



## FrenzyBanana (Feb 3, 2015)

i have Male Persian (flat faced/peke face)
if i breed him to other breed like persian doll face or siamese etc..
what percentage that the kitten will be like the Dad (Persian Peke face) ?

my friend told that kittens is always be like the mother. is it true?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

FrenzyBanana said:


> i have Male Persian (flat faced/peke face)
> if i breed him to other breed like persian doll face or siamese etc..
> what percentage that the kitten will be like the Dad (Persian Peke face) ?
> 
> my friend told that kittens is always be like the mother. is it true?


I suspect he either isn't registered or isn't registered for breeding in which case there is no reason to breed him at all.

Your friend is almost certainly wrong.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

FrenzyBanana said:


> if i breed him to other breed like persian doll face


A 'doll face' Persian is still a Persian, just a pet quality one.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

With respect, if you know so little about cats, and about how genetics is likely to affect any kittens, than you really ought not to breed your cat at all.

And your friend is totally misguided - if the kittens were always "like the mother" why would breeders be so careful about which stud cat they chose?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Kittens are not always like the mother, I know someone who bred a b/w ragdoll x BSH, girl, with Ragdoll boy [father] and the kittens were beautiful, just like their ragdoll father


----------



## Kitty Cats (Mar 25, 2013)

Usually the kittens will take after both parents, if both cats are long haired persian, then the kittens will be long haired. The face shape will probably be a mix of both. I'm sure they will be beautiful 
Good luck with your breeding, post some photos of the kittens once they are born


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

There are lots of far more important things to consider before breeding. The desired looks are the very least of your worries.
You will need to know the genetic predispositions of both the stud and the queen, have them tested for HCM, hip and knee dysplasia and lots of other things, and you will need to know about all the possible complications of pregnancy and birth, and how to act in case of an emergency.

And most of all, you will need to save up.
First of all for the necessary vet tests prior to breeding, then for the loads of food the pregnant queen will gobble up, for the vet check-ups during pregnancy and after birth, the vaccinations for the kittens, and if you are unlucky, for an emergency C-section.

And you must be prepared to bottle-feed the kittens every 2 hours, day and night, for weeks on end, if the mother doesn't have any milk or rejects one or more of the kittens.

Breeding is an expensive and time-consuming hobby.

Do have a look at these threads for more information about breeding:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/215985-cost-breeding.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/216560-genetics-breeding.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/9991-breeder.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/9523-what-you-need-your-cat-birthing-box.html


----------

